
The Pleasure and Pain of Being California, the World’s 5th-Largest Economy - eevilspock
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/07/us/california-economy-growth.html
======
eevilspock
Worth reading along with this front page HN post: _How We Found New Patterns
in LA’s Homeless Arrest Data_ ,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17016427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17016427)

